
3 Worst Programming Languages to Avoid Like the Plague - octosphere
https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/worst-programming-languages/
======
fpoling
The advise from the article is essentially to avoid the least and the most
popular languages and stay in the middle.

I suspect that if I needed to give such advise, it will be the opposite.

------
auriseturaiset
"omg you need to avoid php, see how this function has an underscore and this
one does not?? Avoid it like the plague!" …… seriously…

